# The Notebook



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

It's playing tonight with special extra footage. An amazing love story. My daughter turned it on. For me, it's very depressing. I've never had anything NEAR that and I'm wondering if I ever will - I know I deserve love, it's just that my emotions are a tad raw right now. I feel like insulating myself but on the other hand I feel I'm too young to give up. Just venting, not really looking for reassurance.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

tdwal said:


> I'm not sure that portrayal of love even exists.


yeah it does


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Sure it does, the only problem however is that it takes two to tango

Which means no matter how much you want it in life and no matter how much you work for it there's never going to be a guarantee that you'll get it, it fking sux

But it makes it all the more rewarding when you DO have it I guess... meh


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

I saw prometheus last night.. .pretty good movie..the prequel to Alien..


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Should have watched that instead.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I used to adore romance movies.Now I find them all cheap and ridiculously scripted.
The fact that they fought so much,separated,etc in the notebook was what made it a favorite of mine. They weren't sickening sweet and overflowing with flowery things for each other.It was more realistic than the other crap I've watched over the years.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Movies are just that... movies.


----------

